# engine swap



## big-saxo-guy (Mar 4, 2013)

Ok I have a 1.1 saxo and I would like at some point possibly to put a 1.6 engine in it from a vtr but if I claim it on the insurance then it costs £10060 to insure where as a standard vts only costs £742 . 

My question is if I was to claim it on the log book then it would basically be a standard vtr so will the insurance be the same price as a standard car ? 
(I am only 18 and have no experience in this sort of stuff so be gentle haha)


----------



## Toxicvrs (May 21, 2014)

No! In the eyes of DVLA it is not originally a 1.6 VTR and would be classed as a modified car with engine swap so IMO it's easier and cheaper just to either stick with what you have or get a 1.6VTR


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

As above.

But have you contacted a specialist, like adrian flux of Chris Knott??
I've insured plenty of conversions, and it's never made a massive difference.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

You need a specialist


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Don't do it. 

An engine change in a Saxo just isn't worth it. 

Not only the engine will need changed to cope with the extra power. 

The cost and potential issues far outweigh it being worthwhile. 

You'd be better buying a VTR/VTS in the first place. 

You also will get more money back once you sell it.


----------



## smegal (Aug 14, 2009)

It's best to save up then buy a VTS, or other quick car. I've been there, and there is no sense in fitting a VTR engine when there is still quicker saxo.


----------



## big-saxo-guy (Mar 4, 2013)

thanks guys for all the input , I want to keep the car for a few reasons some of which are the cars my first car , have spent a lot of hours and money getting to how I like , it doesn't come with power steering (get more feeling without ),I prefer the flat arch look and also all the suspension is uprated and I plan on doing a brake upgrade anyway.
Also the cost of the conversion would be 200 because I can get a decent engine for 100 and an unlocked ECU for 80 and then just run It on a 1.1 gear box which gives a better acceleration.

I think I will just buy a VTS if I get the money together and keep the car and turn it into a track car maybe some time down the line


----------



## jamie_s (Jul 10, 2009)

You prefer the flat arches? Crazy talk!


----------



## big-saxo-guy (Mar 4, 2013)

I dont know its a sort of sleeper look if they have a 1.6


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

Dont spend anymore on the 1.1. Save and buy a vts/vtr if thats what you really want. Insurance will be the killer here though. We have all been there mate just wait it out and enjoy what you have for a few years. 

Then when your older get something lairy.


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

My supra was an na swapped to a full twin turbo lump and the insurance is an extra £80 year but its all declared amd the log book changed. Would have made more sense to just buy a standard tt for a bit more initallially but meh...


----------



## big-saxo-guy (Mar 4, 2013)

TubbyTwo said:


> Dont spend anymore on the 1.1. Save and buy a vts/vtr if thats what you really want. Insurance will be the killer here though. We have all been there mate just wait it out and enjoy what you have for a few years.
> 
> Then when your older get something lairy.


All the parts that I have spent money on will be swapped to a vtr/vts or something similar. 
I am £723 a year right now with mods but a vts is only £911 a year with mods so it isnt that much more different (apart from the £200+ a year tax)


----------

